# Great workout + No sleep that night?



## r0dxx (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm just curious yesterday I probally had the best chest workout I've ever had, great #'s and just great intensity. Today I woke up sore as hell (And I LOVE IT) it's a great feeling.

Anyways...Last night I got about 5.5 hours of sleep, because I couldn't fall asleep its usually pretty common on monday nights, since I have school really early on tuesdays, and I can't get to bed early enough.

My question is, are my chest workouts being wasted, since I'm only getting 5.5-6 hours of sleep the night of my chest workout? I just know it grows in the night while asleep...Just wondering how bad I'm hindering myself. Tonight I can sleep however long is needed, can I make up for it, or does it not even matter much?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

You are worring to much...that will hinder your gains(cortisol)  LOL

Don't fret it.  What time do you workout at?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

A day like that won't matter much. It is all about _consistency_. A few deviations now and then won't matter. As long as you have the big picture in order you will be fine. Just keep eating and make sure to not do it frequently.

I agree with Iain. You are worrying too much, I can tell from alot of the threads you have been posted. These are all details and when your thoughts reside on them it can be very annoying and frustrating. I was the same way and I got way too stressed. I even worried abouty worrying too much because of cortisol release. I did that for about 4 months, it was really shitty, and in retrospect I made progress just fine and there was nothing to worry about at all! It was just making life more difficult. Plus, the more you think about it, the more you make yourself believe it is a problem. Try not to think about it so much. Just remember consistency.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

BUT, to answer your question. 5 1/2 hours isn't alot, but it is not a rediculously small amount. Plus if it is just one day it doesn't really matter. Hypertrophy can continue through a few days span, so don't worry about it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's a little quote from you know who about their NY resolution, "Stop treating my diet like pre-contest / worry less about small factors".


----------



## Quixote (Feb 13, 2007)

Like everyone else said, try not to worry too much. *Look who's talking now! * 
You are not the only one for I still do feel the same way myself after an occasional poor night sleep.

Your sleep doesn't have to be a long one as long as it's a good and sound one, mainly Non-REM sleep (some says it's an anabolic state) . Also a short nap (15 mins or so) could conpensate some for a poor night sleep.

Anyway, if you feel(not think) you didn't get enough sleep, take an extra day off so the performance at your next training session could be as great as your last one.


----------



## Tron (Feb 13, 2007)

If I don't get much sleep, I notice I'll be cool until about mid-afternoon, which is when I really feel the workout and lack of sleep hit me. A 1 -1.5 hour powernap helps big time- pretty much all you need to be rejuvenated.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2007)

r0dxx said:


> I'm just curious yesterday I probally had the best chest workout I've ever had, great #'s and just great intensity. Today I woke up sore as hell (And I LOVE IT) it's a great feeling.
> 
> Anyways...Last night I got about 5.5 hours of sleep, because I couldn't fall asleep its usually pretty common on monday nights, since I have school really early on tuesdays, and I can't get to bed early enough.
> 
> My question is, are my chest workouts being wasted, since I'm only getting 5.5-6 hours of sleep the night of my chest workout? I just know it grows in the night while asleep...Just wondering how bad I'm hindering myself. Tonight I can sleep however long is needed, can I make up for it, or does it not even matter much?



I would'nt worry.  Couple of weeks ago I had 1-2 hours sleep a night for 5 days and still hit the gym 3 times to have reasonably good workouts, although the last one was almost a write off.


----------



## kingace33 (May 9, 2013)

i had the same thing happen to me last night..had the best frikin workout.slept at 11 30 pm and woke up at 4 am.i felt so angry because of lack of sleep.after some attempt i feel asleep at 6 am woke up at 8.
i feel so frustrated nwhe stuff like this happen i worry about it affecting my muscle growth.


----------



## c4x (May 9, 2013)

Any reason why you bumped this post..


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2013)

Your workouts aren't wasted but they would be much better if you got the right amount of sleep.


----------



## Dr.G (May 9, 2013)

tucker01 said:


> You are worring to much...that will hinder your gains(cortisol)  LOL
> 
> Don't fret it.  What time do you workout at?


 this ...just concentrate on a good workout and stop worrying about sleeping enough on mondays....i don't think this is even an issue and i don't think this will affect anything or at least anything so significant.


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (May 19, 2013)

The more you sleep the less sore you'll be


----------

